# [SOLVED] Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.



## SanDiegoDave (Feb 28, 2011)

JCGRIFF2, 

I'm getting a blue screen crash on my new work laptop utilizing windows xp pro os. Error code is: 07F. I can forward all the minidump files. Please let me know what is bugging this thing because it's really becoming unnerving. 

Here's a screenshot of the blue... (I uploaded it; hopefully it went)

Thanks, 
SanDiegoDave


----------



## Jennifer Blue (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

Attach the mini-dumps; they'll be necessary.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

Please run the following program  BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD.exe.when it finishes, go to My Documents and zip up the *TSF_XP_Support* file and attach it to your next post so we can see what is going on.


----------



## SanDiegoDave (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

Thank you for taking time to tackle this! Here are the zipped files you requested. Please let me know if the file failed to attach. 

Thanks, 

Dave


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## SanDiegoDave (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

I have not yet r&r'd the video card yet, but I did go into bios and do a memory check...no issues there. Here is the info on the laptop...

Dave


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

Hi

All the minidumps say the probable cause is *igxpmp32.sys* - which is your Intel display driver.
You can download a newer display driver from HP's website.
Intel Video Driver and Control Panel
Note this is a newer driver than the one currently installed.
As Dai suggested uninstall the current driver first before installing the new driver.

```
igxpmp32 igxpmp32.sys Mon Nov 09 21:19:55 2009 (4AF86B5B)
igxpdx32 igxpdx32.DLL Mon Nov 09 21:19:51 2009 (4AF86B57)
```
*Other things you can do:*
Your McAfee is very old 2009 & 2004
Uninstall McAfee using the uninstall tool:
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee consumer products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool 
Once done download and install Microsoft Security Essentials:
Microsoft Security Essentials

```
EntDrv51 EntDrv51.sys Wed Jul 28 09:16:16 2004 (410752C0)
mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed May 06 17:31:21 2009 (4A01AD49)
mfetdik  mfetdik.sys  Wed May 06 17:32:18 2009 (4A01AD82)
naiavf5x naiavf5x.sys Fri Aug 20 13:42:57 2004 (4125E3C1)
```


```
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.101209-1647
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
................................................................................................................
Debug session time: Tue Mar  1 03:51:12.031 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:23:51.999
BugCheck 1000007F, {8, ba340d70, 0, 0}
Unable to load image igxpmp32.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igxpmp32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igxpmp32.sys
Unable to load image igxpdx32.DLL, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igxpdx32.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igxpdx32.DLL
Probably caused by : igxpmp32.sys ( igxpmp32+44124 )
UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP_M (1000007f)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
IMAGE_NAME:  igxpmp32.sys
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_8_igxpmp32+44124
................................................................................................................
ba0c8000 ba0d5080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sun Apr 13 20:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba3a8000 ba3ada80   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri May 23 20:48:11 2008 (4837116B)
b9f79000 b9fa6d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
ba4c4000 ba4c6d80   ACPIEC   ACPIEC.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
96f8f000 96faac00   AESTAud  AESTAud.sys  Tue Apr 21 17:13:32 2009 (49EDE29C)
ba3a0000 ba3a8000   Afc      Afc.sys      Wed Feb 23 08:58:55 2005 (421C29AF)
96e60000 96e81d00   afd      afd.sys      Thu Aug 14 12:04:35 2008 (48A40333)
ba5b0000 ba5b1480   aliide   aliide.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:51:54 2001 (3B7D83EA)
ba3b0000 ba3b5200   ArcSoftVCapture ArcSoftVCapture.sys Thu Dec 03 20:31:23 2009 (4B1803FB)
b9eed000 b9f04900   atapi    atapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
b872d000 b88b0240   athw     athw.sys     Thu Oct 01 00:17:00 2009 (4AC3D8DC)
bf71c000 bf762d00   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Fri Jan 07 16:09:01 2011 (4D271E7D)
ba718000 ba718c00   audstub  audstub.sys  Fri Aug 17 22:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)
ba4c0000 ba4c3780   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sun Apr 13 20:36:32 2008 (480252B0)
98372000 98373080   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Aug 17 22:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
ba4b8000 ba4bb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Aug 17 22:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
95fe2000 95ff1900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 21:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
b8f67000 b8f76600   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri May 02 12:49:38 2008 (481AF1C2)
ba118000 ba124180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 21:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
b94a4000 b94a7680   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
ba4bc000 ba4be800   compbatt compbatt.sys Sun Apr 13 20:36:36 2008 (480252B4)
ba108000 ba110e00   disk     disk.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
b9f05000 b9f2a700   dmio     dmio.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
ba5b2000 ba5b3700   dmload   dmload.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:58:15 2001 (3B7D8567)
98126000 98134b00   drmk     drmk.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:45:12 2008 (480254B8)
96ae6000 96bc0000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Aug 07 14:16:56 2009 (4A7C1B38)
a1da6000 a1da8900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Aug 17 22:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
bf000000 bf011600   dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:38:27 2008 (48025323)
97cd8000 97cd8d00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
9618e000 96190080   EntDrv51 EntDrv51.sys Wed Jul 28 09:16:16 2004 (410752C0)
96d6e000 96d91180   Fastfat  Fastfat.SYS  Sun Apr 13 21:14:28 2008 (48025B94)
97600000 9760ae00   Fips     Fips.SYS     Sun Apr 13 20:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
b9df3000 b9e12b00   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
98374000 98375f00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Aug 17 22:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
b9f2b000 b9f49880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
806e5000 80705d00   hal      halmacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 20:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
b88b1000 b88d9000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu May 26 17:46:29 2005 (4295EF55)
ba168000 ba172080   HECI     HECI.sys     Thu Sep 17 21:54:12 2009 (4AB293E4)
ba338000 ba33cb00   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri May 23 20:48:12 2008 (4837116C)
ba388000 ba38c180   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Tue Jun 19 00:12:03 2007 (46770333)
95c29000 95c69e00   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Oct 20 18:20:15 2009 (4ADDE33F)
b8f97000 b8fa3d00   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sun Apr 13 21:17:59 2008 (48025C67)
b9e13000 b9eed000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Aug 07 14:16:56 2009 (4A7C1B38)
bf05a000 bf36ce40   igxpdv32 igxpdv32.DLL Mon Nov 09 21:19:48 2009 (4AF86B54)
bf36d000 bf71c000   igxpdx32 igxpdx32.DLL Mon Nov 09 21:19:51 2009 (4AF86B57)
bf024000 bf05a000   igxpgd32 igxpgd32.dll Mon Nov 09 21:18:27 2009 (4AF86B03)
b8911000 b8ae36c0   igxpmp32 igxpmp32.sys Mon Nov 09 21:19:55 2009 (4AF86B5B)
bf012000 bf024000   igxprd32 igxprd32.dll Mon Nov 09 21:19:38 2009 (4AF86B4A)
b8f77000 b8f81480   imapi    imapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
b8613000 b8631b00   Impcd    Impcd.sys    Mon Oct 26 22:39:02 2009 (4AE608E6)
96f5c000 96f8e400   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Fri Oct 16 15:16:01 2009 (4AD87211)
ba5ac000 ba5ad580   intelide intelide.sys Sun Apr 13 20:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba178000 ba180e00   intelppm intelppm.sys Sun Apr 13 20:31:31 2008 (48025183)
96eaa000 96ecf500   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:57:10 2008 (48025786)
96f29000 96f3b600   ipsec    ipsec.sys    Sun Apr 13 21:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
ba0a8000 ba0b1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
ba390000 ba396000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 20:39:46 2008 (48025372)
ba5a8000 ba5a9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Aug 17 22:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
b8632000 b8654700   ks       ks.sys       Sun Apr 13 21:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
b9dca000 b9de0b00   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys   Wed Jun 24 13:18:40 2009 (4A420B90)
96d92000 96dc49c0   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed May 06 17:31:21 2009 (4A01AD49)
97650000 9765bde0   mfetdik  mfetdik.sys  Wed May 06 17:32:18 2009 (4A01AD82)
98370000 98371080   mnmdd    mnmdd.SYS    Fri Aug 17 22:57:28 2001 (3B7D8538)
ba398000 ba39da00   mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 20:39:47 2008 (48025373)
ba0d8000 ba0e2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 20:39:45 2008 (48025371)
9682f000 96845980   mqac     mqac.sys     Sun Apr 13 20:39:42 2008 (4802536E)
969b6000 969e2180   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:32:42 2008 (480251CA)
96dc5000 96e34400   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Wed Feb 24 15:11:05 2010 (4B852569)
982ca000 982cea80   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 20:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
b8f07000 b8f0f900   msgpc    msgpc.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:56:32 2008 (48025760)
ba580000 ba583c80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 20:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
b9cdd000 b9cf6b80   Mup      Mup.sys      Sun Apr 13 21:17:05 2008 (48025C31)
97660000 9766e2c0   mvstdi5x mvstdi5x.sys Thu Sep 02 21:18:40 2004 (41377210)
961c2000 961dc6e0   naiavf5x naiavf5x.sys Fri Aug 20 13:42:57 2004 (4125E3C1)
b9d10000 b9d3c980   NDIS     NDIS.sys     Sun Apr 13 21:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
b949c000 b949e780   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sun Apr 13 20:57:27 2008 (48025797)
a1dae000 a1db1900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
b85fc000 b8612580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
ba1b8000 ba1c2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Nov 02 17:17:02 2010 (4CD02B6E)
97630000 97638780   netbios  netbios.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:56:01 2008 (48025741)
96e82000 96ea9c00   netbt    netbt.sys    Sun Apr 13 21:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
982c2000 982c9880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 20:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
804d7000 806e5000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Dec 09 15:06:55 2010 (4D00D46F)
b9d3d000 b9dc9600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Apr 13 21:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
97779000 97779b80   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Aug 17 22:47:39 2001 (3B7D82EB)
ba0b8000 ba0c7100   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sun Apr 13 20:46:18 2008 (480254FA)
ba671000 ba671d80   OPRGHDLR OPRGHDLR.SYS Fri Aug 17 22:57:55 2001 (3B7D8553)
ba330000 ba334d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
b9f68000 b9f78a80   pci      pci.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
ba670000 ba670d00   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:51:49 2001 (3B7D83E5)
ba328000 ba32e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sun Apr 13 20:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
b9f4a000 b9f67580   pcmcia   pcmcia.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:36:41 2008 (480252B9)
96fab000 96fcea80   portcls  portcls.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:19:40 2008 (48025CCC)
b85eb000 b85fbe00   psched   psched.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:56:36 2008 (48025764)
ba3c0000 ba3c4580   ptilink  ptilink.sys  Fri Aug 17 22:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
98092000 98094280   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
b8f37000 b8f43880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
b8f27000 b8f31200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 20:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
b8f17000 b8f22d00   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sun Apr 13 21:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
ba3c8000 ba3cc080   raspti   raspti.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
96e35000 96e5fe80   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sun Apr 13 21:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
9836e000 9836f080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Aug 17 22:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
b85bb000 b85eae80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sun Apr 13 20:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
b8f57000 b8f65100   redbook  redbook.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
967d5000 96806980   RMCast   RMCast.sys   Thu May 08 16:02:52 2008 (4823080C)
97610000 97618040   RsvLock  RsvLock.SYS  Fri Oct 02 11:18:22 2009 (4AC5C55E)
b8701000 b872c400   Rtenicxp Rtenicxp.sys Fri Nov 27 09:20:07 2009 (4B0F7DA7)
b9cf7000 b9d0f700   SafeBoot SafeBoot.sys Fri Oct 02 11:17:56 2009 (4AC5C544)
ba0f8000 ba102e00   SbAlg    SbAlg.sys    Wed Nov 26 12:59:58 2008 (492D2C2E)
ba5b4000 ba5b5880   SbFsLock SbFsLock.sys Fri Oct 02 11:18:27 2009 (4AC5C563)
ba608000 ba609a80   serscan  serscan.sys  Fri Aug 17 22:53:28 2001 (3B7D8448)
9756a000 97570c80   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Mon Apr 06 05:48:00 2009 (49D97B70)
96bc0000 96d6d500   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Fri Dec 18 08:48:23 2009 (4B2B25B7)
b9de1000 b9df2f00   sr       sr.sys       Sun Apr 13 20:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
96896000 968ed380   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 15:39:48 2010 (4C766EA4)
96fcf000 97153380   sthda    sthda.sys    Thu Dec 03 06:35:25 2009 (4B17400D)
b8f47000 b8f53100   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Sun Apr 13 20:45:14 2008 (480254BA)
ba60a000 ba60b100   swenum   swenum.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:39:52 2008 (48025378)
b8655000 b868f480   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri May 14 19:29:53 2010 (4BED8891)
ba258000 ba266d80   sysaudio sysaudio.sys Sun Apr 13 21:15:55 2008 (48025BEB)
96ed0000 96f28480   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jun 20 13:51:09 2008 (485B99AD)
ba3b8000 ba3bca80   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sun Apr 13 21:00:04 2008 (48025834)
b8b74000 b8b7df00   termdd   termdd.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
b8535000 b8592f00   update   update.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:39:46 2008 (48025372)
ba606000 ba607280   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Aug 17 23:02:58 2001 (3B7D8682)
ba380000 ba387700   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jun 08 16:56:19 2009 (4A2D2693)
983fd000 9840b880   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
b88d9000 b88fc300   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Feb 27 18:02:33 2008 (47C58999)
982d2000 982d7200   vga      vga.sys      Sun Apr 13 20:44:40 2008 (48025498)
ba5ae000 ba5af500   viaide   viaide.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:40:30 2008 (4802539E)
b88fd000 b8910f00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 20:44:39 2008 (48025497)
ba0e8000 ba0f4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
97640000 97648700   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sun Apr 13 20:57:20 2008 (48025790)
971a6000 971aa500   watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 20:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
b8690000 b8701000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 01:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
b8f87000 b8f95000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 01:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
96a81000 96a95480   wdmaud   wdmaud.sys   Sun Apr 13 21:17:18 2008 (48025C3E)
bf800000 bf9c4e00   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Dec 31 15:10:23 2010 (4D1DD63F)
b94a0000 b94a2280   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sun Apr 13 20:36:37 2008 (480252B5)
ba5aa000 ba5ab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Aug 17 23:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
b8b64000 b8b72360   wsimd    wsimd.sys    Tue Mar 17 08:19:42 2009 (49BF40FE)

Unloaded modules:
946c0000 946eb000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
94760000 9478b000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
94800000 9482b000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
948d5000 94900000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
948d2000 94900000   RtsUStor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
95560000 9558b000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
95560000 9558b000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
96a0b000 96a36000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
9f544000 9f545000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00001000
ba2e8000 ba2f5000   DMusic.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
b8b44000 b8b52000   swmidi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
96a5e000 96a81000   aec.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00023000
9a273000 9a275000   splitter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
97620000 97630000   serial.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
982da000 982df000   Cdaudio.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00005000
98800000 98803000   Sfloppy.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00003000
```


----------



## SanDiegoDave (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

Albert and Dai, 

I did exactly as you recommended and so far, everything is beautiful! 

So nice NOT to have crashes 6-7 times a day! I am very pleased that I joined this site and this site afforded the cure to my blue screen difficulties! 

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SanDiegoDave


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue Screen 6-7 times daily.*

glad you have it sorted


----------

